# Support in Michigan



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone else live in the Mid Michigan area? I did a quick google search and did not come across much for a support group. Just looking for ideas on how to deal with what may be coming. I don't want to wait until the last minute


----------

